
Shetland beach cleaner finds message in a bottle from 2600 magazine - maaarghk
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-51586980
======
maaarghk
My favourite part of this is the guy spending his reward from 2600 on
restoring a phone box. No doubt a worthy back pager

